# What's this shrub?



## Gilli_in_TN (Feb 23, 2016)

What kind of shrub is this? Zone 7...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

It could be redbud. 

My redbuds don't look exactly like your photo - more like a small tree, but the color is close and this is about the right time for redbud to bloom in East TN.


----------



## pjfam (Feb 19, 2017)

It looks to me like quince. Kinda brushy, 4 to 5 ft high. They are even a little thorny.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Flowering quince


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

flowering quince


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

Can someone identify this plant? It is in zone 8.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Joe Mac said:


> Can someone identify this plant? It is in zone 8.
> View attachment 32378


That is Baptisia. Typically it is blue, but there is a yellow and also a white form of it.


----------



## Joe Mac (Jun 1, 2016)

That's it. I haven't seen any of the yellow or blue ones around here. Thank you Ruth.


----------

